# Un havre de paix



## Corsicum

Ce jardin est _un havre de paix_ ?

_Un orto a godere la pace, a campassi di pace? _
_Pace e felicita._
_Un mondo di pace. _
_Un incanto di pace._
_Una meraviglia di pace._
_Un paradiso di pace._

Si possible en évitant «_ giardino_ » qui est trop Français à mon goût.

Grazie


----------



## underhouse

Ciao Corsicum,

appena ho letto il tuo post ho pensato subito a "un'oasi di pace".

Garzanti online conferma:

*havre*
_s.m._ 
*1* porto di estuario; piccolo porto riparato 
*2* (_fig._) oasi (_f._), rifugio: _cette maison est un _— _de paix_, questa casa è un'oasi di pace.


----------



## itka

"oasis" se dit aussi en français, dans ce sens. "havre" a une subtile nuance de "protection" en plus, me semble-t-il, mais c'est vraiment très très léger !


----------



## Corsicum

*Itka, underhouse*, merci pour toutes vos réponses.
* *
Oui, en Français on parle aussi souvent « _d’oasis de verdure_ »


----------



## matoupaschat

itka said:


> "oasis" se dit aussi en français, dans ce sens. "havre" a une subtile nuance de "protection" en plus, me semble-t-il, mais c'est vraiment très très léger !


Je pense qu'il s'agit plus d'une question d'habitude que de nuance . "Havre de paix" et "oasis de verdure" sont des expressions figées, _en français tout au moins_ .
Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


----------

